# is this particular colour swordtail rare



## couchy (Jan 12, 2011)

because i got 2 of them and i mistaked them for platys the only reason i knew they were a swordtail. google for one and the have a wavey type of tail


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

those used to breed line rabbit back in 2008 for me. common as ever now. back in 2007 - 2008 this varity known as the Neon Black Swordtail was hard to find. they grow fairly large as well if treated well. had one that grew up to a massive 4 inches just the body.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

My LFS has had a few in that color... But, they were the only one I've seen to have them so I would say on this side they are considered "somewhat" rare


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

None of the LFS around my area carry black swords, but I wouldn't consider them a 'rare' color of fish. Difficult to get a hold of, but not necessarily rare.


----------



## fish1 (May 24, 2011)

as pandapop said not rare but some times can be Difficult to get a hold of.


----------



## couchy (Jan 12, 2011)

cool im just glad i got 2  they are such lovely fish to keep mind aint they?


----------



## fish1 (May 24, 2011)

I kept black swords many years ago I think they are very nice fish .


----------

